# so what do you bring for lunch, you fat bastard?



## woodspike (Dec 2, 2018)

62 , still in there swinging the hammer daily ( ok , more like using the nail-gun , and miter-saw
losing the battle of the bulge 
at 5`8" right about 240 lbs .
whole family , uncles/ aunts/sister/mom/cousins , all pear shaped as we get older .
what can i do without crash dieting , to break this cycle.
i`m pretty hyper , and mover fast all day naturally .
i used one of those step counters for a while , i`m walking almost 10,000 steps a day , i drink mostly water all day long , maybe 6-8 bottles .( hot as hell down hear ) ( yes , i do get a diet soda now and then )
meat/chicken eater.,
i like fruit , any veggies.i really eat all and any foods , cook my own , no fast foods at all.
but i tend to " eat a little sum pin throughout the night while watching t.v. 
yea, carbs like chips are my kriptonite - if i open a bag , i have to finish the bag)
i`m thinking , if i set the alarm for like 6 p.m. and not eat after that i can lose weight.
but need advice from guys like me .( sad-sacks who picked construction for a living , thinking , " this`ll lead me to the light!")

hey dirty white guy , - How`s my grammar?:blink::laughing:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I got nothing.

Maybe eat a skinny person?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Knock off the chips...

Not so much what you eat, but how much & when...


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

My problem isn't during the day. Hot Cocoa for breakfast, a sandwich for lunch, maybe some cheese crackers for a snack at 4, then dinner which is usually 3 of something, meat, starch, veggy for the most part.

After that I snack way to much up until bedtime and right before I have a bowl of cereal. Anything other than a small dessert after dinner is probably a bad thing. I put a counter on me in the spray room and hit 18,000 in a day. All small steps though.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Smaller portions, eat slower ("mindfully", if you will, like a thoughtful buddhist :laughing. Nix the chips and salty snacks, etc. I went cold turkey on them after reading the calories/bag, and boy did I have a weakness for the 2/$5 sales... No more.

I think those diet sodas are a curse, too, no matter what they claim. Maybe they affect the rest of one's eating decisions somehow. 

Besides water, drink something with electrolytes, but forget the soda entirely. I did.

Night eating...might have to think about that one. I limit to a bowl of cereal or so, occasionally. Maybe put a time lock on the fridge and pantry.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

I am not a health professional at all, but basic issue appears you're still taking in more than you're burning; even as active as you are...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Just today (again) my wife was berating me for buying cheap lunchmeat. 

Her motto is that whatever food you eat should be tasty and enjoyable. My motto is that it's just fuel for the furnace; gourmet stuff should be reserved for the occasional treat.

She has a weight problem. I don't.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I try and fry up a pack if frozen patties.

Then I have a couple for breakfast and not much for lunch. Maybe a quick snack.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Tinstaafl said:


> Just today (again) my wife was berating me for buying cheap lunchmeat.
> 
> Her motto is that whatever food you eat should be tasty and enjoyable. My motto is that it's just fuel for the furnace; gourmet stuff should be reserved for the occasional treat.
> 
> She has a weight problem. I don't.


Man that just puts a picture in my head that I'll likely not get out for quite some time.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

No problem, Leo. I have a crowbar with your name on it.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Tinstaafl said:


> She has a weight problem. I don't.


I dare you to tell her that to her face.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> Just today (again) my wife was berating me for buying cheap lunchmeat.
> 
> Her motto is that whatever food you eat should be tasty and enjoyable. My motto is that it's just fuel for the furnace; gourmet stuff should be reserved for the occasional treat.
> 
> She has a weight problem. I don't.


:laughing: There's cheap that's still good. What lunch meats did you buy? 

The cheap and good is usually at the farthest point from the deli counter, like oscar meyer and the house brand cooked ham or whatever.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

To the OP, if you were a horse, a vet would guess you have insulin resistance. For an IR horse, sugars and simple carbohydrates are the issue.

Works the same with people.

A recent study of diet soda showed people have the same insulin response off of the diet sweetener as they do with sugar. It makes you pack on pounds either way.

The ideal snack is a sandwich on whole wheat.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Big Johnson said:


> I dare you to tell her that to her face.


I don't have to; she knows it. But she gave up on asking my opinion on "does this make my butt look big?" and whatnot years ago. I say what I think, not what folks want to hear.



MarkJames said:


> :laughing: There's cheap that's still good. What lunch meats did you buy?
> 
> The cheap and good is usually at the farthest point from the deli counter, like oscar meyer and the house brand cooked ham or whatever.


"Giant" grocery stores here, cheapest is always store brand at the deli counter. Ham usually, pre-cut and wrapped. Unlike Jaws, I don't lay out the silver tea set at lunchtime in my air-conditioned TA-mobile. I squat on my cooler long enough to wolf down some fuel, and back at it.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

woodspike said:


> hey dirty white guy , - How`s my grammar?:blink::laughing:


If it were my post I'd feel shame and spend time fixing it... So you grammar is sloppy why worry about your size???


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Priorities man. Lol

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

hdavis said:


> The ideal snack



It’s always donuts.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I fix a wrap with bacon, eggs, hummus and hot sauce with fruit cup and fig bars and some cliff bars to snack on in the day. Oh and been bringing a half a papaya each day as long as the tree is pumping them out.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Just had my ham sandwich on a kaiser roll. 2 1/2 slices of ham, 1 slice of provolone, some lettuce and mustard.

Hungry so I ate early.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Leo G said:


> Hungry so I ate early.


5:40am here:thumbsup:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Now here's a lunch....

sashimi grade ahi, octopus & brownies...:thumbsup:

likely washed down with an ICE COLD beer...


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> 5:40am here:thumbsup:


That's a really early breakfast for me. Normal breakfast, which is only a cup of cocoa, is at 8 am.


----------



## Kumpel (Aug 30, 2017)

woodspike said:


> 62 , still in there swinging the hammer daily ( ok , more like using the nail-gun , and miter-saw
> losing the battle of the bulge
> at 5`8" right about 240 lbs .
> whole family , uncles/ aunts/sister/mom/cousins , all pear shaped as we get older .
> ...


Simple but works...

Go pescatarian (vegetarian who eats fish)
Or
Avoid breads and white rice. Put your beef/chicken in salad.

Give yourself 1 cheat meal/wk either way


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

One meal a day.

Morning:
- bulletproof coffee #1

Afternoon:
- bulletproof coffee #2

1700 local:
big steak and eggs. (carnivore)
Maybe a dry salad with black olives & avocado. (KETO)

I lost 50 lbs and am no longer diabetic.....worked for me.....I hope you find something that works for you. Lifestyle changes are the hard ones.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Since the pandemic started I don't bring anything to eat. I am never around anywhere to really wash my hands. I never stopped to eat lunch before, but when I finished the job, I would munch on some breakfast bars or some such snack in my truck. To hold me over. Now I won't even do that. Also don't rub my eyes or touch my mouth or nose either.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Wut?

Are you .....


never mind


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

TimNJ said:


> Since the pandemic started I don't bring anything to eat. I am never around anywhere to really wash my hands. I never stopped to eat lunch before, but when I finished the job, I would munch on some breakfast bars or some such snack in my truck. To hold me over. Now I won't even do that. Also don't rub my eyes or touch my mouth or nose either.



Wow.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I pretty much have changed a damn thing I do. In the very beginning I did wear gloves to the grocery store and wash my hands afterwards. That lasted about 3 weeks. Now I just do what I did before this BS.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I actually shook bare handed with the girl in the deli department of the grocery store I shop at last week....Merry Christmas and such.

Saw her today. She's still smiling...I'm still smiling.

Oh, the horror.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Leo G said:


> I pretty much have haven't changed a damn thing I do. In the very beginning I did wear gloves to the grocery store and wash my hands afterwards. That lasted about 3 weeks. Now I just do what I did before this BS.


Changed it.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Selfie?????


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

griz said:


> Selfie?????



You know better than that.....sheeple.


----------



## 107415 (Sep 16, 2014)

Classy. Make fun of the guy who is trying to stay healthy.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

He can wash his hands and have a home made lunch with about zero fear.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Leo G said:


> He can wash his hands and have a home made lunch with about zero fear.



...or go through life thinking/believing everything he touches and/or breathes in/out is going to kill him or someone else.

Me? I'll take my chances...like I do everyday just getting on the highway.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Had a funeral today. In the church most wore a mask. Outside about half did. When we got to the restaurant and sat down at the table only one at our table kept it on until the meal got there.

So what has to go through your mind that you think up until the meal gets there you have to wear it but as soon as the food is served your safe from the covid.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Leo G said:


> So what has to go through your mind that you think up until the meal gets there you have to wear it but as soon as the food is served your safe from the covid.


I don't know. I just don't know any more....what goes through these people's minds.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Silly. Hold your breath while you gulp a couple of bites, then put the mask back on. All good.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

flaglor said:


> Classy. Make fun of the guy who is trying to stay healthy.


I haven't changed a dam thing, I don't even wash my hands any more than I did before the flu hit.
You guys have funn with that life of FEAR chit!


----------

